# VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?



## colormix (12. Oktober 2019)

*VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

Hat hier  jemand zuvällig  eine  VU  + an Start und  kann mir  sagen 
ob  das  eine VU+ bwz  4K  VU+ auch  kann `?

Copy to Netzwerk auf  Netzwerk HDD 

Das scheut  dann  ungefähr so aus Technisat STC + auf Netz HDD

NEXP


----------



## NatokWa (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

Ich HATTE so ein völlig überteuertes Mistding ja .... macht mehr ärger als es wert ist und kann NUR mit seiner internen HDD arbeiten zum speichern . Auch wenn die gerne behaupten das Netzwerk-Laufwerke unterstützt werden , MEINE hat die gesehen und  sich trotzdem geweigert irgendwas anderes zu machen als dort bereits vorhandene Sachen ab zu spielen (Und auch das erst nach installation eines entsprechenden zusatzprograms) . Nach dem Sky-Debakel (Karten funzen nicht mehr) ist mir das Ding ohnehin von heute auf morgen verreckt (2 Wochen nach Garantieende) ..... Das Geld kann man besser anlegen .... jeder nicht Ramschware) Fernseher kann mitlerweile das was die Dingr können SOLTEN und machen Receiver jeglicher Art absolut Obsolet .


----------



## colormix (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

Es gibt ja mehrere FW Updates Images  vielleicht  liegt das daran das es bei dir  nicht ging ?  Teuer ist es da haste Recht wenn ich voll mit den Tuner bestücke die ich brauche Sat hat der ja noch DVB T2/Kabel ist der teuer als meiner hier .

ich weiß es nicht ,konnte das nicht testen als ich mal leihweise eine 4k Solo hier hatte, hatte   ich  die Ext Netz. HDD noch nicht.

Der Technisat speichert über all hin kann man einstellen  PnP, NAS,  SD Cardreader, USB , 

  nur weiß ich nicht wie das beim VU+ ist  ob man da auch so einen 2. Fenster Ansicht hat wo man vom einem LW/Neuwerk  zum anderem kopieren kann .

ich will noch einen 3. haben , 3  Technisat Receiver gehen  nicht weil sich die Fernbedienungen  in  die Quere kommen ,
es geht nur 2x  Fernbedienung Remote Chanel   für  insgesamt 2 Geräte  in einem Zimmer   daher die überlang ..


----------



## NatokWa (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

Ich frage erst garnet was du mit !3! Receivern willst ... mir fällt nämisch gerade auf mit WEM ich hier schreibe ......


----------



## T'PAU (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

OT:

Also meine VU+ Duo2 (DVB-C) war die beste Investition in Sachen TV/Receiver überhaupt! Ich möchte die vom Bedienkomfort, Schnelligkeit usw. nicht mehr missen.
Gerade im restriktionslosen Sky-Handling ist das Ding genial!
Die internen Tuner in den TV-Geräten kann man imho vergessen. Hatte LG, Sony und seit zwei Jahren einen Loewe bild3.40. Kommt alles nicht an meine Duo2 ran.
Aber so hat jeder seine Vorlieben bzw. Probleme mit TV/Receiver-Technik. 

Ausser ab und an mal eine Aufnahme von der internen VU+ Platte auf den PC übertragen (was rasend schnell und problemlos ging), hab ich mich mit "Netzwerkspeicherung" aber nicht weiter beschäftigt, da ich's nicht brauche.


----------



## colormix (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



T'PAU schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> 
> 
> Ausser ab und an mal eine Aufnahme von der internen VU+ Platte auf den PC übertragen (was rasend schnell und problemlos ging), hab ich mich mit "Netzwerkspeicherung" aber nicht weiter beschäftigt, da ich's nicht brauche.



Kuck mal nach ob der  das  kann der ist  sicherlich am Router  angeschlossen ?

Über  UPnP z.b. Copy zum  NAS LW  Netz HDD,
beim  Technist  ist  das ganz einfach    UPnP Renderer  an schalten    so  wie  Lan   anschalten ,
 dann geht man in das Menü  Filme  verwalten wo sich zwei Fenster öffnen  links klickt  man auf eigene Aufnahmen,   rechts  mit der  Grünen  auf  der  FB kann man die Netz LW auswählen,  NAS, Netz HDD  angeschlosse PCs usw..   dann braucht  man  nur  noch  wenn  man mehr  kopieren  will  mit  Option   selektieren  Filme kopieren will   dann auf Copy oder Verschrieben .

Zum  Archivieren wenn  man viel hat das  angenehmste über  schneller  Lan ,  die  VU + hat sicherlich auch Gigabit  Lan ,
wie im  anderem Thema  Gigabit  Lan  ist  schneller  als USB 2/3.




> Die internen Tuner in den TV-Geräten


Reichen  aus  wenn man keine  Ansprüche  stellt  und  nur  passiv TV schaut  zum Aufnahmen nicht  geeignet u.a. wegen schlechter  EPGs


----------



## fipS09 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



colormix schrieb:


> wie im  anderem Thema  Gigabit  Lan  ist  schneller  als USB 2/3.


Das hat im anderen Thema niemand gesagt, USB3 kann bis zu 5 Gbit/s


----------



## colormix (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das hat im anderen Thema niemand gesagt, USB3 kann bis zu 5 Gbit/s



 Mein   Technisat Hat  USB  3. x hatte  darüber  mal  von  einer  USB  3 auf  eine  andere  USB  3 HDD was  kopiert,  bringt  keine  Vorteile über  Lan  war  besser  ,
es  ist  bequemer du musst   nichts anschießen     um stecken wenn  eine NAS/Netz  HDD  vorhanden ist  .
Bei USB haste  dann noch  das Problem wenn man sehr  lange Kabel braucht  das ist  bei Lan einfacher , Gutes  Lan Kabel kannst  schon mal mit 10 Metern machen bei USB  gibt  es Probleme bei der Länge  .


----------



## Venom89 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Mein   Technisat Hat  USB  3. x



Kannst ruhig eine 0 TIPPEN. 3.1 hat er mit Sicherheit nicht. 



> hatte  darüber  mal  von  einer  USB  3 auf  eine  andere  USB  3 HDD was  kopiert,  bringt  keine  Vorteile über  Lan  war  besser



Dann ist entweder der Receiver (über USB) oder die Festplatte langsam. 



> wie im anderem Thema Gigabit Lan ist schneller als USB 2/3.



Nein. 



> es  ist  bequemer du musst   nichts anschießen     um stecken wenn  eine NAS/Netz  HDD  vorhanden ist  .
> Bei USB haste  dann noch  das Problem wenn man sehr  lange Kabel braucht  das ist  bei Lan einfacher , Gutes  Lan Kabel kannst  schon mal mit 10 Metern machen bei USB  gibt  es Probleme bei der Länge  .



Ach nein wirklich? Bis vor kurzem war das für dich noch Hexerei. 
Trotzdem ist Usb 3 viel schneller.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Mein   Technisat Hat  USB  3. x hatte  darüber  mal  von  einer  USB  3 auf  eine  andere  USB  3 HDD was  kopiert,  bringt  keine  Vorteile über  Lan  war  besser


Schau dir mal die Schreibraten deiner Festplatten an. Vielleicht fällt dir dann auf warum keins der beiden dir wirklich Vorteile gegenüber dem anderen bietet.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



colormix schrieb:


> Kuck mal nach ob der  das  kann der ist  sicherlich am Router  angeschlossen ?
> 
> Über  UPnP z.b. Copy zum  NAS LW  Netz HDD,
> beim  Technist  ist  das ganz einfach    UPnP Renderer  an schalten    so  wie  Lan   anschalten ,
> ...


Hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden, um an der VU+ auf eine Netz-HDD zu kopieren. Soll nicht heissen, dass es da nicht doch ein Plug-In für gibt. Systemsoftware ist natürlich nicht Standard sondern VTi.
Wenn ich Aufnahmen von der VU+ auf den PC rüberschieben will, benutze ich am PC den Webbrowser (PC und VU+ am Router, hier Fritzbox 7490), gebe die IP der VU+ ein (ist natürlich als Lesezeichen gespeichert), dann öffnet sich von der VU+ her die Oberfläche "OpenWebif". Dort kann ich dann alles an Einstellungen vornehmen, die ich am Receiver auch machen kann, nur komfortabler. 
U.a. eben auch in Gbit-Geschwindigkeit Aufnahmen zum PC rüberschieben.


----------



## colormix (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden, um an der VU+ auf eine Netz-HDD zu kopieren. Soll nicht heissen, dass es da nicht doch ein Plug-In für gibt. Systemsoftware ist natürlich nicht Standard sondern VTi.
> Wenn ich Aufnahmen von der VU+ auf den PC rüberschieben will, benutze ich am PC den Webbrowser (PC und VU+ am Router .



Danke  für  deine  Rückmeldung ,

das man  extra einen Plug-In dafür  braucht  kann ich mir nicht  vorstellen das ist  eigentlich   eine ganze normale Funktion vom Netzwerk  , der 4k VU+ Solo   ist  auch anders als deiner Neuer,
der  Ältere Technisat  S2 kann das übrigens auch .

Auf dem PC kopieren wenn man  nicht   viel  hat  mag  das ja  reichen aber  bei der  Masse die ich habe und  HD Inhalte   reicht  selbst   eine 1 TB im   PC nicht mehr  aus .
Ext  Lan  HDD kommt  ich  auch mit  Linux, Table , TV  jedes  Netzwerk fähigen Gerät  ran  kann Filme  abspielen sofern der  Player das  Format  kann .

So  viel ich weiß kann VU+ FTP: vll darüber ?


----------



## Slezer (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

Es kommt ja nicht immer auf den Receiver an, sondern auf das Image. Das ist bei den ganzen Linux boxen der Fall.

Umso mehr Community dahinter steckt, umso mehr Features gibt's.

Soll heißen das jede VU Box deinen TechniSat um Längen schlägt. In jedem Bereich ist die VU deiner Box überlegen. Vorausgesetzt richtiges Image und richtig konfiguriert


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



Slezer schrieb:


> Soll heißen das jede VU Box deinen TechniSat um Längen schlägt. In jedem Bereich ist die VU deiner Box überlegen. Vorausgesetzt richtiges Image und richtig konfiguriert



Dann erzählt doch mal wie das mit dem kopieren geht.


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



colormix schrieb:


> So  viel ich weiß kann VU+ FTP: vll darüber ?


FTP (hier Filezilla) benutze ich auch ab und an mit der Duo2. Aber auch nur um bestimmte Dateien (Programm-Logos, Skins, Backup-Dateien) zwischen VU+ und PC hin und her zu kopieren.
Aber um Aufnahmen auf eine Netz-HDD zu kopieren... wüsste nicht, wie das mit FTP gehen sollte.
Auf der VU+ müsste ich schauen, ob's da ein FTP-Plugin gibt.


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Filezilla) benutze ich auch ab und an mit der Duo2. Aber auch nur um bestimmte Dateien (Programm-Logos,  .



Filezilla = ist nix ,
nimm Total Commander der  ist  für  ftp  besser  ,
mit Admi Rechten  starten ftp  einrichten  
Zugriffe:  Root...    Media da mal schauen  was möglich ist  .

Browser ftp://Ip Adresse vom VU+   ob da was geht  ?
Browser http://Ip Adresse vom VU+  ob da was geht  ?

ich vermute bald  das es beim VU+ genauso geht aber   nur mit  Zusatz  Tools auf dem PC, also wenn du an das Root  kommst geht auch  das Media Verzeichnis wo die Aufnahmen liegen irgendwie 

Zu DVB T1 Zeiten hatte ich mal eine Siemens M740 das  war eine reine  Linux Box da kam man  an die  Aufnahmen über   ftp  ran,
ich weiß aber   heute die ftp Parameter  nicht  mehr , 
das  waren mehrere , Root, Media , Log usw

So wie  ich  mir das vorstelle und  so wie  es beim  Technisat  klappt  ganz ohne PC Aufnahmen auf NAS  oder  Netz HDD  archivieren (auch schneiden  im Receiver)   geht  wohl  so nicht  ?


----------



## danomat (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

meine vu+zero is mit vti image ganz normal übers netzwerk erreichbar


----------



## colormix (26. November 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

Bin noch  am überlegen ob es  die  4K Duo  2 werden  wird   oder  noch  eine  Nummer Großer das teuerste Modell , 
 nur  so  Sachen  wie   fest einbaute HDD  akzeptiere   nicht   mehr      entweder    mit  Einschub oder  nur Extern .

Mach mal Links  rein  für  Leute die  suchen  .


----------



## Slezer (26. November 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*

Wieso keine fest eingebaute?


----------



## colormix (26. November 2019)

*AW: VU+ Solo oder  VU+ Netz Kopie Archivieren möglich  ?*



Slezer schrieb:


> Wieso keine fest eingebaute?



Wird wenn  überhaupt  4K Duo 2 werden , weil man besser an die HDD kommt  wenn mal was mit  ist  und man nicht das ganze Gerät auseinander bauen muss.


----------

